# A small rustic computer table.



## deeker (Nov 28, 2009)

The top is Spruce, legs are Ponderosa pine.

Learning some of this stuff. It is fun, and frustrating at the same time.












And a couple of pieces of Russian Olive on the mill. Small table tops...or...






Stinks too damn bad for firewood.






Looks great finished.


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice Deek Id like to try that some day. For now Ill just make firewood out of logs.


----------



## Brmorgan (Nov 28, 2009)

I had no idea Russian Olive got that large. Up here it's just pretty much a yard shrub. Though I guess this area hasn't been populated nearly as long as most points south, so they could be a lot older down there. Looks like nice wood though. 

I like the table. I hadn't thought much of using Spruce for things like that since I usually mill studs out of the stuff, but it turned out really well there. I've made a few small things out of Spruce burl on the lathe, and I've noticed that it does take a light oil finish really well, and it brings out the grain nicely too.


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 28, 2009)

I like it. I've got 2 pieces of Sasafrass about as big around as your arm. Vine grew on them making a nice spiral. I was going to make walking sticks out out of them, but they were way too big. Then I decided to use them for table legs on a table something like yours. Good job, Joe.


----------



## dustytools (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice job Deek, I like it!!


----------



## smithie55 (Nov 28, 2009)

Looks good Deeker


----------



## carvinmark (Nov 29, 2009)

I like the live edge on the top.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 29, 2009)

nicetom trees


----------



## htpd43 (Nov 29, 2009)

Deeker,
Looks great! if you don't mind me asking - what method did you use to secure the top to the legs? i just started milling this year with a csm and my first log was a clear pin oak just under 30". i have a few real nice live edge slabs and was thinking of doing something similar to what you did.
thanks
lou


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 29, 2009)

deeker said:


> The top is Spruce, legs are Ponderosa pine.
> 
> Learning some of this stuff. It is fun, and frustrating at the same time.
> 
> ...



Looks good Deek. . . I too am amazed at the size of that Russian Olive -- and yes, it's a smelly stinker for sure -- even without burning it. I first came across it in Eastern Montana, as they use it for shelter-belts. 

My dad was clearing shelter-belts and I looked at the grain, and thought it was a beautiful wood. I put it up to my nose, and wondered if a skunk had sprayed it. LOL The wood is hard as a stone too. . . I took some home and freehanded a couple block at 2.5" X 2.5". Quartersawn I think it would make pretty strong tool handles. . . I also thought it would make good knife handles.

I want to go back to the east side and get more. . . Montana isn't a hardwoods state -- it's pretty hard to find here.  The other wood we have here that's even harder yet is Thornapple (Hawthorn). . . I guess farmers have used it for years to make tool handles. I've been using it to BBQ with -- Mmmmmmm is it a good BBQ wood!! Awesome flavor!

Unfortunately Russian Olive and Thornapple are both shrubs (here anyway), and don't get to any significant size.

On a side: I used to work for this company building Lodgepole furniture about 12 years ago. . . It's under new ownership now. Rustic furniture is fun to design and build. http://www.frontierlogfurniture.com/


----------



## htpd43 (Nov 29, 2009)

i live on the east coast and the majority of the russian olive here is what you would call a large shrub. every once in a while you'll come across one that was in a hedge row and was protected from a farmer's field work (mowing, plowing, etc) and they are big. there is a field where i work that has a hedge row growing down the middle of it. it follows a creek bed. the russian olives there are the biggest ive ever seen. i am pretty sure that they are 20+ feet tall. i havent gotten close enough to see the stump so i don't know how thick at the base. ill try and get a picture or three when i work on tuesday.
lou

oh and deeker i haven't had the opportunity to msg you in some time. i hope your son is well and happy late veterans day and thanksgiving!


----------



## deeker (Nov 29, 2009)

htpd43 said:


> i live on the east coast and the majority of the russian olive here is what you would call a large shrub. every once in a while you'll come across one that was in a hedge row and was protected from a farmer's field work (mowing, plowing, etc) and they are big. there is a field where i work that has a hedge row growing down the middle of it. it follows a creek bed. the russian olives there are the biggest ive ever seen. i am pretty sure that they are 20+ feet tall. i havent gotten close enough to see the stump so i don't know how thick at the base. ill try and get a picture or three when i work on tuesday.
> lou
> 
> oh and deeker i haven't had the opportunity to msg you in some time. i hope your son is well and happy late veterans day and thanksgiving!




Thanks!! He is on "inactive reserve" , will be done in July of 2010 with his enlistment. He was active duty Marine in 2/4, First Marine division in Camp Pendleton. One tour of Iraq, Anbar province infantry as a SAW gunner. He lost four of his friends. One a U.S. Army soldier and the other three were Marines.

Hope you had a great Thanksgiving day too.

Kevin


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS (Nov 29, 2009)

very cool thanks for sharing Nice to see someone finish a project now I should head out to the shop


----------



## stipes (Nov 30, 2009)

*Looks great!!!*

I'm learning too Bro...I been makin alot of smaller things,,but nothing like that yet....I'm gonna give it a try later on...Hope my things turns out good as yours!!!!


----------



## deeker (Dec 3, 2010)

Got to make a few of these tables again for Christmas.


----------



## 820wards (Dec 3, 2010)

Deeker,

Nice looking table. You could put a main frame computer on it and I don't think it would bend. It would also make a nice reloading top to mount a press on. Make some shelves for the back and waalaa, a reloading bench. Hummm, I need something like that at our cabin.

jerry-


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Dec 3, 2010)

This reminds me of the computer desk that Red Green made... He took an old refrigerator, turned it side ways so that you would open the door and there was your computer desk.. Some funny stuff that old man puts out =D


----------



## willbarryrec (Dec 4, 2010)

*That is a studly looking computer table!*

Nice job mang!


----------

